# My best buck to date!!



## MrWiskers




----------



## lil red jeep

Now that's a buck to be proud of! How about a little more info? Where was it taken? Bow? Shotgun? Rifle? That big boy on a bow would be a beast! Congrats and a definite wall hanger.


----------



## MrWiskers

Got tiered of public so I hit my small bow only area just for the heck of it and glad I did. Walked into the woods at 2:30 and made a quick ground blind on the edge of a thicket and around 4:00 I hear deer running to my right. It was a small doe followed by three bucks, this one was bringing up the rear. As they passed at thirty yards quartering away I whistled and he stopped and I let looses my bolt. He only ran thirty yards and piled up and I started shaking like a leaf, glad it happed quick and I didn’t have time to look him over very good. He was taken on a small piece of private property in southern PG county.


----------



## FISHHUNTER

That's one for the WALL. Sure wish I was seeing that kind of quality. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## 10NKO

Very nice! Never even seen one that size in the woods. 
Congrats.


----------



## chriscustom

*Nice*

VERY NICE BUCK BRO. Cross bows do the job don't they?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Beautiful!! Congrats.


----------



## vbfdsooty

Congrats, that one is a stud! What is the width? I am guess 24" or so. He's gonna look good on your wall.


----------



## MrWiskers

22" inside with several tines over 10"


----------



## runincode

Nice buck! Beats the heck out of the 8pt. 16in. I got this year with a gun.


----------



## rattler

Nice. Take him in MD? We had big swamp/peanut eating deer around here. Spent 10 long in MI and saw an 8 that was perfectly shaped. Peoblem was it would have fit inside my cap. They call it "management" up there. Bovine TB. Feed dump trucks of beets,carrots,corn,etc. and most hunters will shoot any dog they see in the woods. Wasn't the best time of my life. COLD, SNOW,etc.


----------



## Al Kai

That Deer is fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## NTKG

Pretty, Pretty deer!


----------



## Paymaster

That is one fine Buck!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrWiskers

Thanks guys I am very happy with him, now need to save up for the taxadermy bill lol.....yes taken in MD


----------



## cducer

Very nice buck... congrats !! We sure know how to grow em here in Md !!!
Been very impressed since I've moved here.


----------



## MrWiskers

Lost access to this property...only deer I got there , glad I got to hunt the three years I did. Still amazes me every time I walk in the house and see this awsome animal hanging on the wall.


----------



## js1172

great buck, lots of character, not much score but a buck to be proud of, congrats
js


----------



## Finger_Mullet

js1172 said:


> great buck, lots of character, not much score but a buck to be proud of, congrats
> js


I am curious as to what it scored.

Darin


----------



## Leadsinker

Very nice buck!


----------



## MrWiskers

I never had it scored , I also would like to know , any idea anyone?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

MrWiskers said:


> I never had it scored , I also would like to know , any idea anyone?


It will score more than you think. It is an extremely nice buck!! Congrats. 

I had mine scored at the Dixie Deer Classic in Raleigh, NC. They score it for free and put it on display. Any taxidermist should be able to score it.

Darin


----------



## js1172

well for a B&C score, he hasn't enough abnormal inches to score as a non-typical, and with the forked G2 on the right antler he would have to be scored as an 8 point, loss of around 2 " on main beam length, and not sure he may or may not lose some spread depending on shortest main beam length, with the abnormal deducts I'd say he'll net just under 140, probably gross low 160's, just my guess without putting a tape on him. Still a gawdawesome buck
js


----------

